# Finally!! @ Piedmont



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Get to go fishing tomorrow at Piedmont with my bride.
It's been a long winter and especially with the covid crap.
Wanted so badly to get out after ice-out but wasn't feeling up to par.

Any tips on saugeye much appreciated. Man it's been SOO long since we had a good fish dinner.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Rain should stop by noon tomorrow, 70 degrees, a south wind at 10mph which should have it coming from the Egypt Valley end of the lake. Shouldn’t be too bad as you should be able to find sheltered shoreline. Have fun.


----------



## rdramey (Jan 29, 2010)

My uncle and I limited in Essex Bay today. Go get em TClark.


----------

